#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Kein 'Höhepunkt' beim Sex - eine reine Kopfsache? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo liebe Community! 
Ich bin neu hier und habe schon einige interessante Themen gelesen und gefunden zu meinem Problem.
Wie man aus der Überschrift entnimmt, schaffe ich es nicht zum Samenerguss beim Geschlechtsverkehr (als Mann).
Bei der Selbstbefriedigung allerdings klappt dies ohne Probleme.
Nun bin ich seit geraumer Zeit dabei eine Lösung zu finden und habe die Selbstbefriedigung probiert während meine Partnerin anwesend war und es hat einfach nicht funktioniert. Es fühlte sich bei diesem Versuch, wie auch beim Geschlechtsverkehr so an, als wäre ich kurz vor dem Höhepunkt. Es hat quasi nur die Samenerguss gefehlt, alles andere war in Ordnung. 
Zuerst habe ich gedacht das Problem verursacht meine (dann) diagnostizierte Vorhautverengung, welche schmerzen verursacht hat, wenn mein Penis kurz vor dem Höhepunkt war (also am stärksten angeschwollen war). Doch nach der Behandlung mit einer Dehnsalbe (hat sehr gut funktioniert) konnte ich weiterhin keinen Samenerguss beim Sex erzielen. 
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, das ich ein ähnliches Symptom bei mir bereits entdeckt habe. Ich kann im Beisein anderer Personen nicht urinieren. Es ist quasi wie vor dem Samenerguss: Ich kann, ich will .. aber es geht einfach nicht. 
Soweit wie ich mich informiert habe, deuten beide Symptome auf eine 'Kopfsache' hin, den Körperlich gesund bin ich. Was haltet ihr davon? Kann es für beide Symptome eine Ursache geben? Und, was sollte ich als nächstes probieren?  
Viele Grüße!

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, urologisch-andrologisch vorstellen und körperliche Ursachen ausschliessen lassen, da sonst eine Sexualtherapie nicht gemacht werden kann!

----------

